# Sony: people can't cross-play Fortnite, because every other platform is inferior



## smileyhead (Aug 31, 2018)

Do you still remember the drama going around Sony for not allowing cross-play with other platforms and flat-out trapping Fortnite accounts on their platform once linked? Well, Sony's CEO, Kenichiro Yoshida, has finally given us an explanation as to why. He believes PlayStation is the platform where you get the best user experience with the game and that allowing cross-play would hurt that experience.


			
				Kenichiro Yoshida said:
			
		

> On cross-platform, our way of thinking is always that PlayStation is the best place to play. Fortnite, I believe, partnered with PlayStation 4 is the best experience for users, that's our belief.



 Source


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Aug 31, 2018)

Of course!

I mean, playstation not being the only gaming machine out there is still beyond my comprehension

And let's not forget the fact that PlayStation >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Everything in life, there's scientific proof


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 31, 2018)

10/10. Fucking idiots.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 31, 2018)

I have news for you, Kenichiro Yoshida.
PC is the best place to play Fortnite, it will ALWAYS be superior to your shitty ShitStation.

Asshole.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 31, 2018)

roblox_death_noise.mp3


----------



## fikatr (Aug 31, 2018)

That's one way to hurt pr, couldn't they just give a shitty excuse intead of this


----------



## CockToboggan (Aug 31, 2018)

They really went there, didn't they? God, what a bunch of exceptional individuals.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Aug 31, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I have news for you, Kenichiro Yoshida.
> PC is the best place to play Fortnite, it will ALWAYS be superior to your shitty ShitStation.
> 
> Asshole.


PS4 is technically a PC, custom here and there but still a PC. He isnt actually that wrong but PS4 is NOT "THE BEST PC" out there.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 31, 2018)

deSSy2724 said:


> PS4 is technically a PC, custom here and there but still a PC


I'm pretty sure that's not the point.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 31, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not the point.


Also, it's a really weak PC by today's standards. Even the Pro.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 31, 2018)

deSSy2724 said:


> PS4 is technically a PC, custom here and there but still a PC


But it will never be on pair with current gen PCs.
The specs are greatly outmatched there.

Really, it doesn't even matter if PS4 is a PC or not, every console is to some extend, but what this guy claims is just plain bullshit.
Every gamer can decide what console to play it on today, and Sony is the only asshole company that does not want to include crossplay in many games.

This will bite them in the ass, I hope many Sony users realize this.


----------



## pustal (Aug 31, 2018)

I mean, how can my 1080 Ti beat the PS4's Jaguar APU...


----------



## deSSy2724 (Aug 31, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not the point.


I know, just mocking here and there


----------



## migles (Aug 31, 2018)

fikatr said:


> That's one way to hurt pr, couldn't they just give a shitty excuse intead of this


give them a shity excuse, they are not happy
give them the truth, they are not happy

make your mind, i am glad about their honesty, we all know the pc is the best machine and way better, but i can't blame them for wanting people to believe the playstation is the best gaming system


----------



## BiggieCheese (Aug 31, 2018)

That’s okay, I wasn’t interested in the BloodborneStation anyway.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 31, 2018)

So while Nintendo and Microsoft are openly and visibly partnering and respecting each others differences, Sony literally makes a statement saying they're the best and everything else is inferior?
Sounds about right.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 31, 2018)

You'll still have the fanboys defending their anti-consumer stance. "but Muh eclusseeevz"

I don't care about them and their hardware.


----------



## Dimensional (Aug 31, 2018)

deSSy2724 said:


> PS4 is technically a PC, custom here and there but still a PC. He isnt actually that wrong but PS4 is NOT "THE BEST PC" out there.


Technically any console and game device, in fact anything with a CPU, is a custom built PC. Only difference between those and a typical PC is on a PC, you can upgrade your hardware and install whatever you want without having to spend hundreds of dollars just to buy a whole new thing or finding hax to bypass security to install whatever you want. Plus, a PC is always backwards compatible and can easily run emulators and Virtual Machines like dosbox or RetroArch libraries, unlike certain consoles.


----------



## Vieela (Aug 31, 2018)

This is literally one of the worst answers to be able to give. This just doesn't justify anything at all, and not only that, but shows a very dumb vision about overall gaming industry. Okay, your console might be the best system out, but... Where does this even comes into the whole play? People would still be looking to play on their systems, cooperating with yours. No one is buying a PS4 ONLY for playing Fortnite if they already own another console like the Switch or the Xbox One. It's not really excusing anything...


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 31, 2018)

I feel like Sony should have just kept quiet. This is like little kids trying to get the last word. People were kind of forgetting about this.

Also kind of ironic when Microsoft said almost the exact same thing last generation, almost no one called them out.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 31, 2018)

TLDR; You all suck, buy playstation, play fortnite, give us money. You still suck!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2018)

> Kenichiro Yoshida said he felt playing on the PlayStation 4 was the best experience for gamers and therefore should not be compromised.


...but why?  Graphically and gameplay-wise, the game is identical to the Xbox One and PC Versions.  This isn't the 90s, where console hardware differed so greatly that ports for different systems usually resulted in different games.  All versions of the game use the same source, with minimal differences in-between.  Heck, I'm sure someone could hook up a PS4 controller to their PC, and it would be, for all intents and purposes, identical to the PS4 version, sans the lack of cross-play.

What a shit excuse, Mr. Yoshida.  I guess it's not enough to deny cross-play, but now you have to insult the intelligence of your target audience as well.


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 31, 2018)

deSSy2724 said:


> PS4 is technically a PC, custom here and there but still a PC.



Simply put, wrong.  What Dimensional says would be true if you remove "typical".  The main point of a PC is precisely that you're not locked into some vendor trap with "custom" controls or "custom" OS that totally locks your ability to modify or choose how you game.  For this reason, PC games nearly require keyboard/mouse support for any sort of FPS because keyboard/mouse is still by far the superior control option.  And if tomorrow something better came along, you could just plug it in and either with a game patch or some translation driver you could start using it.  For PS4 or any other console, that's basically a non-option.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 31, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Simply put, wrong.  What Dimensional says would be true if you remove "typical".  The main point of a PC is precisely that you're not locked into some vendor trap with "custom" controls or "custom" OS that totally locks your ability to modify or choose how you game.  For this reason, PC games nearly require keyboard/mouse support for any sort of FPS because keyboard/mouse is still by far the superior control option.  And if tomorrow something better came along, you could just plug it in and either with a game patch or some translation driver you could start using it.  For PS4 or any other console, that's basically a non-option.


You have a very narrow view of what makes a PC.

Remember, the PS3 could run Linux/XP.


----------



## Rel (Aug 31, 2018)

Supster131 said:


> I feel like Sony should have just kept quiet. This is like little kids trying to get the last word. People were kind of forgetting about this.
> 
> Also kind of ironic when Microsoft said almost the exact same thing last generation, almost no one called them out.


Last gen reasonably made sense as the consoles were made on different architectures and games had different ports. This generation not at all as they all run on pretty much the same structure.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 31, 2018)

Rel said:


> Last gen reasonably made sense as the consoles were made on different architectures and games had different ports. This generation not at all as they all run on pretty much the same structure.


Cross-Play games between PS3 and PC existed though. Portal 2 even allowed you to login to Steam on the PS3.

As for 360 and PS3 cross-play:
https://kotaku.com/5813740/i-saw-the-playstation-3-wired-to-play-against-an-xbox-360-but-you-wont


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 31, 2018)

Almost like they seen Nintendo taking down fan projects and decided they needed to "1 up" them in their own way.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2018)

I laughed harder then I should.

That's... going to haunt you Sony.


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 31, 2018)

Memoir said:


> You have a very narrow view of what makes a PC.
> 
> Remember, the PS3 could run Linux/XP.



Actually, I think it's the other way around.  The natural state of a computing device is to be a PC.  Until someone starts putting in intentional restrictions, often now legally binding, most devices are modifiable by the user.  Consider your example of the PS3 with its OtherOS support that was "dropped", no doubt in part because giving users access to the mode might allow them access to games.  Further, OtherOS mode was very much a crippled version of access to the hardware, with the screen being AFAIK nothing more than a framebuffer.

Btw, AFAIK there was no official (or really unofficial) XP support.  It was done through emulation with Qemu.  There was a FreeBSD port and Microsoft could have ported Windows 2000 (the last version of Windows with PPC support).  It might seem a stickling point, but if you create a limited access VM/emulator to run things, you can potentially run all sorts of OSs on sufficiently powerful hardware.  I don't think that really makes the hardware a PC if the design of the VM is to limit the user/owner/person behind the system.


----------



## Rel (Aug 31, 2018)

Supster131 said:


> Cross-Play games between PS3 and PC existed though. Portal 2 even allowed you to login to Steam on the PS3.
> 
> As for 360 and PS3 cross-play:
> https://kotaku.com/5813740/i-saw-the-playstation-3-wired-to-play-against-an-xbox-360-but-you-wont


Yes but this could not be done with every game like say MW2, another reason you can't blame Microsoft for that is because of Xbox Live Gold cost. This was before playstation had an online subscription so there would be less of a reason for justifying that cost by allowing it with ps3. Also not sure of how great Sony's security was at that time considering their network got hacked and the service was made offline for a month so opening a door wouldn't have been the best move at that time.


----------



## Asia81 (Aug 31, 2018)

Pathetic.
For the players, lel.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 31, 2018)

Rel said:


> Yes but this could not be done with every game like say MW2, another reason you can't blame Microsoft for that is because of Xbox Live Gold cost. This was before playstation had an online subscription so there would be less of a reason for justifying that cost by allowing it with ps3.


I don't see current CODs being cross-play with any platform either, so I don't know what your point with MW2 is?

The cost of Xbox Live Gold is an excuse. So what if PSN used to be free? Nintendo Switch online is currently free. And in a few weeks Nintendo Switch Online will cost $20. By your logic, people will move to the Switch over Xbox because it's cheaper? Why would I pay $60 a year for Xbox Live Gold when I can pay $20 on the Nintendo Switch and still play with my friends, yeah? Online on PC is free. What's stopping people from choosing PC over Xbox, yeah?

Don't give me that man. Why are people, to this day, still defending Microsoft's previous actions? If we're gonna call out Sony today, we should also accept that Microsoft was in the wrong in the past. Not that "PSN was free!!"


----------



## Haymose (Aug 31, 2018)

If PT wasn’t one of the greatest horror experiences known to man I would sell my PS4 rn.

Funny how Sony got me to buy one of their products for being pro-consumer and now they are making me want to get rid of it for being anti-consumer.


----------



## DKB (Aug 31, 2018)

The fucking ego and balls this dude has. Holy SHIT.


----------



## Viri (Aug 31, 2018)

Memoir said:


> You'll still have the fanboys defending their anti-consumer stance. "but Muh eclusseeevz"
> 
> I don't care about them and their hardware.


Their exclusives didn't even get me to buy a PS4 to pirate them on.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 31, 2018)

I guess Mr. Whothefuckcares didn't really get that thing about the "PC Master Race" meme being 10% obnoxious BS, 90% facts.
I think I will continue my policy of avoiding SONY crap. All those weeb games I am missing do not compensate having to deal with such a shitty company.

PS: Dear developers of the Weebland of the rising sun, please migrate whatever you do to any other console/PC (quite there already with Steam anyway).


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2018)

10/10, what a bunch of dumbasses. Sony can suck it.


----------



## DarkSeele (Aug 31, 2018)

People are _missing the point. 
Blocking cross-play is fine, I don't care about cross play but let us use our f***ing accounts wherever We want. 
It's up to $ony whether to allow it or not. Holding EPIC games accounts hostage by blocking any accounts that have ever logged onto the game on a PS4 from logging onto the Xbone or Switch, however, is callous, greedy and anti-consumer.
_
I don’t see how they are allowed to do this to the Epic accounts. It’s a third party game, not exclusive to PlayStation and it’s not like $ony own the company AFAIK.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 31, 2018)

Pc mustard race and Lord Gaben are smiling calmly in far distance......

p.s. btw what will happens if u link ur fornite account in ps4??


----------



## KHEOPS (Aug 31, 2018)

As long as the games are programmed with pc... Executed by consoles with lower hardware, they sell us the best gaming platform? The best helmet of vr? The best controller autonomy and ergonomics? Sony I loved the time of your tv crt, now time has passed.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 31, 2018)

leon315 said:


> p.s. btw what will happens if u link ur fornite account in ps4??


AFAIK after you link it with PS4 you can't use it anywhere else.
So imagine you were playing on PC and/or Switch, and one day you happen to try playing on PS4. You can't never play with your account (including all purchases) on PC/Switch/Xbox again, you become locked into PS4.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Aug 31, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I will continue my policy of avoiding SONY crap. All those weeb games I am missing do not compensate having to deal with such a shitty company.


Man I wish I could pretend to want to avoid Sony but I'm still set to get a PS4 only because I want to play a damn ps2 game from developers Level 5, which are too busy making game after repetitive game of shitty dragon quests.


----------



## jefffisher (Aug 31, 2018)

lack of crossplay forced me to sell my two PS4 pros and all my games and switch to xbox.
it's a shame really but had to be done.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 31, 2018)

JiveTheTurkey said:


> Man I wish I could pretend to want to avoid Sony but I'm still set to get a PS4 only because I want to play a damn ps2 game from developers Level 5, which are too busy making game after repetitive game of shitty dragon quests.


PCSX2?


----------



## hug0-a7x (Aug 31, 2018)

Nice negative marketing :v 
I don't care about crossplay, but no cross progression is stupid.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Aug 31, 2018)

Dimensional said:


> Technically any console and game device, in fact anything with a CPU, is a custom built PC. Only difference between those and a typical PC is on a PC, you can upgrade your hardware and install whatever you want without having to spend hundreds of dollars just to buy a whole new thing or finding hax to bypass security to install whatever you want. Plus, a PC is always backwards compatible and can easily run emulators and Virtual Machines like dosbox or RetroArch libraries, unlike certain consoles.


I meant the x86 arhitecture and AMD/nVidia GPUs inside consoles and ofc memory....... back in the past consoles were heavily customised devices (almost nothing was "PC like" back in the days).

BTW emulation etc. only because of pure extra horse power, same could have been said for the consoles if they were high end devices which they are obiviously not and on top of it, first you need to exploit them to be able to run emulatrs. There is nothing to exploit on PC, its basically an "open" system compared to the consoles.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 31, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> AFAIK after you link it with PS4 you can't use it anywhere else.
> So imagine you were playing on PC and/or Switch, and one day you happen to try playing on PS4. You can't never play with your account (including all purchases) on PC/Switch/Xbox again, you become locked into PS4.


You can actually still use your account on PC and mobile, you just won't be able to use it on Xbox or Switch.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 1, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> AFAIK after you link it with PS4 you can't use it anywhere else.
> So imagine you were playing on PC and/or Switch, and one day you happen to try playing on PS4. You can't never play with your account (including all purchases) on PC/Switch/Xbox again, you become locked into PS4.


wow, i can't find right words to describe how low $ony is able to do... glade i'm a pc gamer now and i don't support $ony anymore.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> PCSX2?


Tried but stops working after Chapter 1 and minor glitches. I thought about getting a ps2 but I'm kinda leaning towards just getting the latest console since Spiderman got my nips hard.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 1, 2018)

This is the approach used by companies like apple. Try and bring in as many people as possible, and then build the walls so frikin' high no one can ever escape. Once you buy so many things in itunes, for example, you don't want to use any other app, even if it's cheaper and better quality. This approach helps with retention and profit, but makes you a dick. 

The kidnapping of accounts is a special level of dick, though, and is seriously making me rethink my "playstation first" decision for new games.


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 1, 2018)

Its profit for them and they'll lose it, if you wanna play with that friend of yours who happens to own a PS4, you need to own a PS4 to play with him as well.
Look how well the Xbox One is doing even with cross platform already on it, did it increase sales? No.


----------



## Carnelian (Sep 1, 2018)

This is why I keep pirating games with no regrets. Because they don't care about their consumers (Not only Sony, even Microsoft and Nintendo) Too bad most games nowadays sucks... (like Fortnite)


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 1, 2018)

You can still play with people on the PS4 version with the PC/iOS/Android versions, just any direct competitors (XB1/NSW) are not allowed crossplay with PS4


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> You'll still have the fanboys defending their anti-consumer stance. "but Muh eclusseeevz"
> 
> I don't care about them and their hardware.


As a PlayStation fanboy, I say "wat" at Sony. I would LOVE cross play with other consoles/PC


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 1, 2018)

They pulled a great PR there and I'm not even ironic. As much as out of touch with reality their decision is, they stuck to it and gave an explanation worth of the 90s console wars. "Our system is best, that's why fuck you". And PS4 is considered the best console of this gen by many people. Even the most hardcore PC gamers have bought a PS4 to play the exclusives or the games that were ported like shit to PC. They know that they have nothing to fear, with the numbers of the PS4 sales that don't seem to stop. And what did they have to do? Piss off a few people about some random F2P game, while accepting those who would be willing to buy a PS4 to little JImmy because the rest of the classmates have Fortnite and it's a free game so they don't have to spend anything on it.



Carnelian said:


> This is why I keep pirating games with no regrets. Because they don't care about their consumers (Not only Sony, even Microsoft and Nintendo) Too bad most games nowadays sucks...


Let us know how you pirated a free to play game, when you get to it.


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2018)

Supster131 said:


> I don't see current CODs being cross-play with any platform either, so I don't know what your point with MW2 is?
> 
> The cost of Xbox Live Gold is an excuse. So what if PSN used to be free? Nintendo Switch online is currently free. And in a few weeks Nintendo Switch Online will cost $20. By your logic, people will move to the Switch over Xbox because it's cheaper? Why would I pay $60 a year for Xbox Live Gold when I can pay $20 on the Nintendo Switch and still play with my friends, yeah? Online on PC is free. What's stopping people from choosing PC over Xbox, yeah?
> 
> Don't give me that man. Why are people, to this day, still defending Microsoft's previous actions? If we're gonna call out Sony today, we should also accept that Microsoft was in the wrong in the past. Not that "PSN was free!!"


Just stating I can see reasons why they picked not to considering the vastly different architecture and how unsecure PSN was in the past.


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 1, 2018)

Rel said:


> Just stating I can see reasons why they picked not to considering the vastly different architecture and how unsecure PSN was in the past.


See, that right there.
What Sony is currently doing is wrong. I don't like what they are doing. But we cannot/should not hold other companies to different standards. What Microsoft did last gen was also wrong. There's no defending it.
"PSN was insecure" I'm not denying that. But that did not scare Valve in making Portal 2 cross-play. That did not scare Square Enix in making Final Fantasy XIV cross-play. So what if PSN was insecure? That worst that would happen? People on PS3 wouldn't be able to play for a few hours to a few days. That would not affect people on Xbox Live. Just like it did not affect people on PC.


----------



## Carnelian (Sep 1, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> They pulled a great PR there and I'm not even ironic. As much as out of touch with reality their decision is, they stuck to it and gave an explanation worth of the 90s console wars. "Our system is best, that's why fuck you". And PS4 is considered the best console of this gen by many people. Even the most hardcore PC gamers have bought a PS4 to play the exclusives or the games that were ported like shit to PC. They know that they have nothing to fear, with the numbers of the PS4 sales that don't seem to stop. And what did they have to do? Piss off a few people about some random F2P game, while accepting those who would be willing to buy a PS4 to little JImmy because the rest of the classmates have Fortnite and it's a free game so they don't have to spend anything on it.
> 
> 
> Let us know how you pirated a free to play game, when you get to it.



I never said i played/downloaded Fortnite, never understood why people love this shit...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 1, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> You can still play with people on the PS4 version with the PC/iOS/Android versions, just any direct competitors (XB1/NSW) are not allowed crossplay with PS4



Because Sony's policies were made by pantywaists, what a shock.


----------



## andeers (Sep 1, 2018)

Then they have to lock PS4 users and stay only with PS4 Pro players.
Idiot.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Sep 1, 2018)

Fact is, Sony can do whatever they want, since the PS4 is the dominant console this current generation


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2018)

Supster131 said:


> See, that right there.
> What Sony is currently doing is wrong. I don't like what they are doing. But we cannot/should not hold other companies to different standards. What Microsoft did last gen was also wrong. There's no defending it.
> "PSN was insecure" I'm not denying that. But that did not scare Valve in making Portal 2 cross-play. That did not scare Square Enix in making Final Fantasy XIV cross-play. So what if PSN was insecure? That worst that would happen? People on PS3 wouldn't be able to play for a few hours to a few days. That would not affect people on Xbox Live. Just like it did not affect people on PC.


You also notice Microsoft did not even allow crossplay with PC back then as well even though they had Games for Windows during those days. Glad to see they are on board this generation and moved on from the past even if they were said to be against it in the past.


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 1, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> You can still play with people on the PS4 version with the PC/iOS/Android versions, just any direct competitors (XB1/NSW) are not allowed crossplay with PS4


Really? I thought that ALL versions couldn't play with PS4. That can't be legal, right?


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Really? I thought that ALL versions couldn't play with PS4. That can't be legal, right?


it is legal, Sony could do whatever they want regarding crossplay, you agreed to their terms.


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 1, 2018)

Rel said:


> it is legal, Sony could do whatever they want regarding crossplay, you agreed to their terms.


If you knew anything about laws you'd also know that's illegal for companies to do unlawful competition. Hence why I asked him (but clearly not you).


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> If you knew anything about laws you'd also know that's illegal for companies to do unlawful competition. Hence why I asked him (but clearly not you).


That does not make it illegal if they decided not to, but whatever you say buddy.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 1, 2018)

Rel said:


> it is legal, Sony could do whatever they want regarding crossplay, you agreed to their terms.


No I'm uh. Fairly certain it is. If not in the US, definitely in the EU


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Sep 1, 2018)

Sony are fucking idiots 

Good job i did recently get an xbox one


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No I'm uh. Fairly certain it is. If not in the US, definitely in the EU


So you are telling me if Sony decided to not allow crossplay with mobile platforms as well that would be illegal in the EU?


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No I'm uh. Fairly certain it is. If not in the US, definitely in the EU


Didn't you know? If you buy my game and agree to my terms, and I write in the terms that I can kick you in the balls, it's entirely within my rights to do it!!!!!! /s


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 1, 2018)

Rel said:


> So you are telling me if Sony decided to not allow crossplay with mobile platforms as well that would be illegal in the EU?


I'm telling you that if a company takes a game made by a 3rd party that has cross-play built-in and mandates to said 3rd party that they are to remove cross-play access to any directly competing hardware, then they are in clear violation of anti-trust law


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm telling you that if a company takes a game made by a 3rd party that has cross-play built-in and mandates to said 3rd party that they are to remove cross-play access to any directly competing hardware, then they are in clear violation of anti-trust law


But that's what they are currently doing with Nintendo and Microsoft...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 1, 2018)

Rel said:


> But that's what they are currently doing with Nintendo and Microsoft...


...............


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ...............


Whether we like it or not, they're entirely within their right to isolate cross play from one if not all of their competitors.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Whether we like it or not, they're entirely within their right to isolate cross play from one if not all of their competitors.


They're really not tho, for the reason I gave above


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 1, 2018)

Rel said:


> But that's what they are currently doing with Nintendo and Microsoft...


/r/noshitsherlock


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> You'll still have the fanboys defending their anti-consumer stance. "but Muh eclusseeevz"
> 
> I don't care about them and their hardware.


That's ironic considering that's the same exact behavior of nintendo fanboys.

Both fanbases are shit.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 1, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> That's ironic considering that's the same exact behavior of nintendo fanboys.
> 
> Both fanbases are shit.


Honestly fandoms (I wouldn't go so far as to say "fan bases", though) in general are usually just... awful


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> They're really not tho, for the reason I gave above


You'll have to cite which part of the "anti-trust law" it violates. They're a multi billion dollar corporation with high dollar lawyers bending over backwards for them. I sincerely doubt they're doing illegal practices in this sense.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeslotlCL said:


> That's ironic considering that's the same exact behavior of nintendo fanboys.
> 
> Both fanbases are shit.



Thanks for wasting our time with pedantic bantering bringing up such an irrelevant point.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> You'll have to cite which part of the "anti-trust law" it violates. They're a multi billion dollar corporation with high dollar lawyers bending over backwards for them. I sincerely doubt they're doing illegal practices in this sense.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Not irrelevant at all, considering a huge portion of ps users are still complaining over sony about crossplay/fortnite account sharing. If it is irrelevant, your stance was as irrelevant as mine.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> You'll have to cite which part of the "anti-trust law" it violates. They're a multi billion dollar corporation with high dollar lawyers bending over backwards for them. I sincerely doubt they're doing illegal practices in this sense.


I'm fairly certain Article 102 of the Treaty of Lisbon would apply for the EU, and while I'm not sure if it's ever been used for software up to this point, the Sherman Act could conceivably be the argument in a US court


----------



## kingfrost (Sep 1, 2018)

First of all, it's not illegal to prevent cross play. It's a feature they have chosen not to offer. 

Second of all Epic is not a victim here;they are a billion dollar company that chose to go along with this to make more money. Sony didn't force them to release Fortnite on the Ps4. Epic is pretty much officially stupid in my book after the the way they just blamed Sony and took no action with this and them allowing their stupid launcher to be hackable after making a big deal of how they wanted all your in app purchases. 

To sum it up, none of these people are your friends and apparently Sony doesn't care if you think they're a villain. You can't sue them because Epic and Sony are not allowing you to use your account.

Also I feel like I have to point that while Epic throws Sony under the bus, they also make more money reselling you stuff this way don't they?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> That's ironic considering that's the same exact behavior of nintendo fanboys.
> 
> Both fanbases are shit.


The whole concept of a "console fanboy" who pledges loyalty to a given company/games console is ridiculous.  You owe these people nothing, these are companies competing in a capitalist economy for your money.

Besides, I doubt many PS fans can really defend Sony's stance on cross-play.  You can point fingers at Microsoft for their previous actions regarding cross-play, or tout exclusives, but as for actually coming up with a valid counter-argument as to why Sony can't just allow cross-play, even when it's been shown to be as simple as flipping a switch in the past?  Doubtful.  Again, the whole "experience on PS4 is inherently better" argument holds no water, especially considering that the PS4 is just a relatively underpowered gaming computer running a modified version of FreeBSD.


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2018)

kingfrost said:


> First of all, it's not illegal to prevent cross play. It's a feature they have chosen not to offer.
> 
> Second of all Epic is not a victim here;they are a billion dollar company that chose to go along with this to make more money. Sony didn't force them to release Fortnite on the Ps4. Epic is pretty much officially stupid in my book after the the way they just blamed Sony and took no action with this and them allowing their stupid launcher to be hackable after making a big deal of how they wanted all your in app purchases.
> 
> ...


Glad someone else sees the bs being said in this thread.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 1, 2018)

kingfrost said:


> First of all, it's not illegal to prevent cross play. It's a feature they have chosen not to offer.
> 
> Second of all Epic is not a victim here;they are a billion dollar company that chose to go along with this to make more money. Sony didn't force them to release Fortnite on the Ps4. Epic is pretty much officially stupid in my book after the the way they just blamed Sony and took no action with this and them allowing their stupid launcher to be hackable after making a big deal of how they wanted all your in app purchases.
> 
> ...



Epic willingly signed up to bring Fortnite to the PS4 with no publicly known intention of bring Cross platform play into the mix. Then after the fact Sony tells them "no" to playing with Xbox and Nintendo. After making $$$ on the platform, do you really think they'd pull out of the deal? No. Epic is at fault for this one game. Sony is at fault for the whole dilemma, which doesn't stop at Fortnite by the way.


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Epic willingly signed up to bring Fortnite to the PS4 with no publicly known intention of bring Cross platform play into the mix.


When Fortnite was first released, it was cross-play, save, and buy between PC and PS4. So cross-play has always been part of the "mix".


----------



## invaderyoyo (Sep 1, 2018)

Tbh, if I was Sony I would do the same thing. They're so far ahead with the PS4 that it wouldn't matter all that much.Their goal is to make money, remember?

I wouldn't have put out this statement, though. They shouldn't have said anything at all. People would just forget eventually.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 141760​
> Do you still remember the drama going around Sony for not allowing cross-play with other platforms and flat-out trapping Fortnite accounts on their platform once linked? Well, Sony's CEO, Kenichiro Yoshida, has finally given us an explanation as to why. He believes PlayStation is the platform where you get the best user experience with the game and that allowing cross-play would hurt that experience.
> 
> 
> Source


I'm honestly not surprised, they've always seemed a bit elitist.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2018)

*Oof intensified*
Rest in peace Sony


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Sep 1, 2018)

PC inferior to PlayStation?





Ha!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 1, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> The whole concept of a "console fanboy" who pledges loyalty to a given company/games console is ridiculous.  You owe these people nothing, these are companies competing in a capitalist economy for your money.
> 
> Besides, I doubt many PS fans can really defend Sony's stance on cross-play.  You can point fingers at Microsoft for their previous actions regarding cross-play, or tout exclusives, but as for actually coming up with a valid counter-argument as to why Sony can't just allow cross-play, even when it's been shown to be as simple as flipping a switch in the past?  Doubtful.  Again, the whole "experience on PS4 is inherently better" argument holds no water, especially considering that the PS4 is just a relatively underpowered gaming computer running a modified version of FreeBSD.


Which is what is happening thus far. No one is deffending sony, or the ones that are indeed defending them are the minority and those usually are people that dont play this kind of games. Again, playstation users are still complaining.

I just hope nintendo fanboys could the same and complain about the upcoming mediocre online service, but as far as i have seen, most seem to not care due to smash...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 1, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Which is what is happening thus far. No one is deffending sony, or the ones that are indeed defending them are the minority and those usually are people that dont play this kind of games. Again, playstation users are still complaining.
> 
> I just hope nintendo fanboys could the same and complain about the upcoming mediocre online service, but as far as i have seen, most seem to not care due to smash...


I don't know what you're on about. A ton of Nintendo fanboys ARE complaining about it. This isn't the thread for that though.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 1, 2018)

is there a decent company that doesn't bash other companies and/or the consumer........oh right sega but their every console making company lap dog now.....oh how i miss the 90's when sega and nintendo we're competing in the olde console wars


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I don't know what you're on about. A ton of Nintendo fanboys ARE complaining about it. This isn't the thread for that though.


At the same time, people are also defending it. Just go to r/NintendoSwitch
You'll see things like
"It's only $20 a year!" and "at least it's cheaper than XBL and PS+!"
But you're right. This isn't the thread for this, so let's get back on subject.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I don't know what you're on about. A ton of Nintendo fanboys ARE complaining about it. This isn't the thread for that though.


I usually check nintendo videos and twitter. The people complaining are just... a few... the rest of the comments are either people that dont care or shitposts.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Which is what is happening thus far. No one is deffending sony, or the ones that are indeed defending them are the minority and those usually are people that dont play this kind of games. Again, playstation users are still complaining.
> 
> I just hope nintendo fanboys could the same and complain about the upcoming mediocre online service, but as far as i have seen, most seem to not care due to smash...





Memoir said:


> I don't know what you're on about. A ton of Nintendo fanboys ARE complaining about it. This isn't the thread for that though.


Well not even that, for example. me. I honestly don't know the quality of the online service, yes I know it's garbage right now. But that's before the actual service has came up. Maybe they plan to improve the service the moment they get cash. And if that doesn't happen. (and if voice chat is not moved away from the fucking phone) then I'll be happy to complain. 
In other words, I'm waiting to see if they do anything on their own.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Which is what is happening thus far. No one is deffending sony, or the ones that are indeed defending them are the minority and those usually are people that dont play this kind of games. Again, playstation users are still complaining.
> 
> I just hope nintendo fanboys could the same and complain about the upcoming mediocre online service, but as far as i have seen, most seem to not care due to smash...


That's good.  I know a few who tried to defend it, but, again, with this sort of logic, they don't have much of a leg to stand on anyways.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 1, 2018)

I wonder if people 2-3 years from now will remember this, when the PS5 comes out.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 1, 2018)

Nevermind. Totally have my timeline messed up.


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> -snip-


Yep, very true. I owned Fortnite even before Battle Royale was released. Buying Save The World on either PS4 or PC granted you access to Save The World on the other platform free of charge. Your progress also transferred between the two.
Don't believe me?



Spoiler: Proof



https://www.reddit.com/r/FORTnITE/comments/6oqz2a/cross_play_pcps4_works/
https://www.reddit.com/r/FortNiteBR/comments/7471ms/here_is_how_you_ps4_players_party_up_with_pc/
https://www.reddit.com/r/PS4/comments/77isl7/how_to_play_fortnite_together_with_your_pc_friends/


Feel free to check the date on those threads. Predates cross-play with Xbox One and PC even.

EDIT: Just saw your edit after I posted this. Leaving this for future reference though.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 1, 2018)

Sony has turned into Microsoft and Microsoft has turned into Sony (2007-2013)

You would think this would be coming from Microsoft...


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 1, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Sony has turned into Microsoft and Microsoft has turned into Sony (2007-2013)
> 
> You would think this would be coming from Microsoft...


I predict they will keep doing that whenever the other is ahead. 

People should have realized by now that whoever is top dog in the current generation will generally be more anti-consumer, while the one that's falling behind will be more consumer-friendly. As you said, just look at the past.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Sep 1, 2018)

meh..
Sega did those type of things better....


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 1, 2018)

Is Sony actually trying to out do EA in Evilness? That'll be a competition that nobody, especially bystanders, will win. Man, and I thought the Doctor Evil opening skit on SNL in 2014 was just a joke.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 1, 2018)

Supster131 said:


> I predict they will keep doing that whenever the other is ahead.
> 
> People should have realized by now that whoever is top dog in the current generation will generally be more anti-consumer, while the one that's falling behind will be more consumer-friendly. As you said, just look at the past.


Yep Xbox got them dirt cheap deals 2 dollars for gold and game pass for a month!

I can only hope that Sony get they mind right I can agree tho PS4 is better


----------



## NeoSlyde (Sep 1, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I have news for you, Kenichiro Yoshida.
> PC is the best place to play Fortnite, it will ALWAYS be superior to your shitty ShitStation.
> 
> Asshole.


Actually, he said that.
Since the PS4 accept Cross-Play with PC.
So he consider PC as the most superior platform.


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 1, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Yep Xbox got them dirt cheap deals 2 dollars for gold and game pass for a month!
> 
> I can only hope that Sony get they mind right I can agree tho PS4 is better


For sure! I tried Xbox Game Pass a while back and it was pretty worth it.


----------



## kingfrost (Sep 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Epic willingly signed up to bring Fortnite to the PS4 with no publicly known intention of bring Cross platform play into the mix. Then after the fact Sony tells them "no" to playing with Xbox and Nintendo. After making $$$ on the platform, do you really think they'd pull out of the deal? No. Epic is at fault for this one game. Sony is at fault for the whole dilemma, which doesn't stop at Fortnite by the way.



You don't know what they agreed to and you ignore the fact that this actually benefits Epic games as they get to sell you stuff twice. 

This is the only game that anyone has discussed cross play about. I literally never saw anyone complain about any other game. In fact, I've only seen this complained about to attract views to media and fan sites. 

I'm simply pointing that the rage hard on everyone has for Sony is hilarious when the actual company making the most from the game gets away with publicly whining about a business agreement they made.


----------



## WildDog (Sep 2, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Sony has turned into Microsoft and Microsoft has turned into Sony (2007-2013)
> 
> You would think this would be coming from Microsoft...



Microsoft saw the profit in cross play, it's a win-win for them. They will either play on Xbox one or Windows, either way they get money one way (console sale, game sale or windows user).

Sony is going to crash hard sooner or later, they are getting to egocentric and they think they own the console market.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 2, 2018)

WildDog said:


> Microsoft saw the profit in cross play, it's a win-win for them. They will either play on Xbox one or Windows, either way they get money one way (console sale, game sale or windows user).
> 
> Sony is going to crash hard sooner or later, they are getting to egocentric and they think they own the console market.


Reminds me of Madden and the rights to make a NFL Game


----------



## J-Machine (Sep 2, 2018)

every one here is forgetting the point. its's marketing first of all so why expect anything less or more BUT ps4 is a very specific build and it's the same configuration for every player. they also have dedicated servers. even as opinion (which they are allowed to have_ it could still be the best experience for many because they all have the same experience on a closed system.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 2, 2018)

J-Machine said:


> every one here is forgetting the point. its's marketing first of all so why expect anything less or more BUT ps4 is a very specific build and it's the same configuration for every player. they also have dedicated servers. even as opinion (which they are allowed to have_ it could still be the best experience for many because they all have the same experience on a closed system.


It's the same bloody game on every platform, _everyone_ is going to have the same experience.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 2, 2018)

fortnite pretty much got shafted on switch most games play at 60fps and iirc switch does half that in dock mode mainly cause it's a SoC console to prevent overheating (as much) now 30 fps and 60 could mean life or death in fortnite


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 3, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> fortnite pretty much got shafted on switch most games play at 60fps and iirc switch does half that in dock mode mainly cause it's a SoC console to prevent overheating (as much) now 30 fps and 60 could mean life or death in fortnite


Yes with your attitude.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 4, 2018)

i'm not even gonna respond to that to prevent me looking like an idiot


----------



## TheHolyPenguin2 (Sep 4, 2018)

Your telling me a expensive pc with 2 powerfull graphics cards and a gtx 1080 ti is not as good as a ps4


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 4, 2018)

All other platforms are inferior, but for some inexplicable reason we're ok with crossplay with mobile.


----------



## noahc3 (Sep 4, 2018)

This is some of the stupidest shit I've read recently.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 4, 2018)

wtf, thats some bs logic, I think their the reason for no rocket league cross play too.


----------

